# What is in your dog's food?!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

This is why it's important to feed a quality kibble or raw. This is so disgusting. 
Check out this link --
Are You Poisoning Your Pet? Things You Need To Know About The Pet Food Industry | Collective-Evolution


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This is so sticky material


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's so sad. No wonder people's dogs are getting cancers, and other funky sicknesses! Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Wth did I just watch? I really hope that was some type of scare tactic video or something. The article and video is truly disgusting. I hope that not all kibble is made like that. Didn't kmdogs work in the pet good industry or something. I won't knock what type of kibble another feeds but c'mon man. After all that I'm speechless now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

Great post Coach!

Pknattsr - Eh I HIGHLY doubt that is the practice universally (using dead pets etc)

Of course this has happened in some random filthy country or possibly even here in the US. Wouldn't be surprised. I doubt it's happening routinely.

Km may chime in.

I know what I'm getting with this ish I feel :cheers::snow::snap:oke::woof::doggy:upruns:up::hug::snow::stick::snow:


----------



## dimik (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been trying to find good food for turtle. I came across Zignature with limited ingredients the other day and he acts as if im giving him treats. Here is the ingredients.

Turkey, Turkey Meal, Peas, Pea Flour, Chickpeas, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Citric Acid), Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Dried Beet Pulp Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Salt, Chorine Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Poteinate, Cobalt Proteinate), Vitamins (Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Blueberries, Carrots, Cranberries, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols.

Any recommendations? I'm completely dumb when it comes to dog food.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

dimik said:


> I've been trying to find good food for turtle. I came across Zignature with limited ingredients the other day and he acts as if im giving him treats. Here is the ingredients.
> 
> Turkey, Turkey Meal, Peas, Pea Flour, Chickpeas, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Citric Acid), Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Natural Flavors, Dried Beet Pulp Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Salt, Chorine Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Poteinate, Cobalt Proteinate), Vitamins (Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Blueberries, Carrots, Cranberries, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols.
> 
> Any recommendations? I'm completely dumb when it comes to dog food.


4 star. Good kibble IMO : ) Ingredients look good enough. I prefer lentils and peas over potatoes as well and that is what I feed as far as my carb.

Zignature Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

View attachment 38153


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

When should I switch from puppy to adult food? Is there a major difference? Tyson is 5 months old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

pitso said:


> When should I switch from puppy to adult food? Is there a major difference? Tyson is 5 months old
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not much diff. I believe in the puppy, possibly things like protein level's are dumb-ed down? I never had my pup on puppy kibble, we started off with Wilderness Salmon then switched to Orijen at around 6 months old. We will most likely never change from Orijen as the company and kibble is bar none the best if not one of the best. (I may do RAW though in the future)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Online ratings do not represent whether a company uses loop holes or company practices, it only represents face value and company representations of what is in the bag through ingredient listings..


As to the video, the liquid spray for meat source is a common loop hole tgst saves a company thousands of dollars a year if not millions in over production feeds that allows them to break down a meat source to a liquid than sprays the processed kibble to taste like meat.. however the FDA allows them to list a meat source as the spray is composed of mostly meat content.

As to the dogs, not common in this country however there were a few companies tgst were not officially listed to the public that were found guilty of practice that has thus either shut down, sold or stopped using the practiceIn other countries such as China, the practice is still alive as they do not have to follow our guide lines or requirements even iff they do sell to the USA for consumption whether it's animal feed or human foods.

I've gone over multiple threads multiple times who I suggest of which I know has respectable regulations and requirements of their own process and sources used.

None of this is new, of course. This is why I constantly have warned and told over the years not to follow just what is listed on the bag and to research company practices.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Stephan said:


> Not much diff. I believe in the puppy, possibly things like protein level's are dumb-ed down? I never had my pup on puppy kibble, we started off with Wilderness Salmon then switched to Orijen at around 6 months old. We will most likely never change from Orijen as the company and kibble is bar none the best if not one of the best. (I may do RAW though in the future)


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Online ratings do not represent whether a company uses loop holes or company practices, it only represents face value and company representations of what is in the bag through ingredient listings..
> 
> As to the video, the liquid spray for meat source is a common loop hole tgst saves a company thousands of dollars a year if not millions in over production feeds that allows them to break down a meat source to a liquid than sprays the processed kibble to taste like meat.. however the FDA allows them to list a meat source as the spray is composed of mostly meat content.
> 
> ...


I hope buffalo wilderness doesn't practice what I saw on the video... Trying to give Tyson quality food here. Very interesting information being placed up here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

The bag only tells you what they want you to know. My brother works right next to a rendering plant for kibble manufacturers and its disgusting and the truck loads of nasty that come in could contain who knows what. I doubt they pay someone to sift through it and see if its a cow or a cat lol


----------



## okcdogman (Mar 13, 2013)

so chicken meal and turkey meal are good but meat meal is bad?


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

okcdogman said:


> so chicken meal and turkey meal are good but meat meal is bad?


It's more the fact that "meat" can mean any number of stuff... so it comes down to how much unknown you're comfortable feeding.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

I know what's in my dog's food and I feel good about feeding it.


----------

